# Pygmy Marmosets



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi there i was wondering if anyone on here keeps pygmy marmosets. Also how big do they grow, How hard are they to look after etc etc etc. Thanks.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I keep Common Marmosets. I have no experience in the care of Pygmy Marmosets but I would guess the care is very similar.


----------



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

how big do they grow?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Commons or Pgymys?


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Commons or Pgymys?


am i right in thinking common marmosets are geoffreys marmosets? also what size cage do you keep your marmosets in?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

trw said:


> am i right in thinking common marmosets are geoffreys marmosets? also what size cage do you keep your marmosets in?


No, Common Marmosets & Geoffroys Marmosets are 2 different species. Geoffroys have a large white face with dark ear tufts. Commons have a pinkish-dark face with white ear tufts.

My pair have an aviary 9 foot long x 4 foot wide x 6 foot high.


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> No, Common Marmosets & Geoffroys Marmosets are 2 different species. Geoffroys have a large white face with dark ear tufts. Commons have a pinkish-dark face with white ear tufts.
> 
> My pair have an aviary 9 foot long x 4 foot wide x 6 foot high.


cheers. id love marmosets or tamarins, but dont have any room for a big enough enclosure atm


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i keep pygmys, they're funky little things. no harder to keep then any other marm really, same diet etc.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I keep Common Marmosets. I have no experience in the care of Pygmy Marmosets but I would guess the care is very similar.


apart from all should have the chance to go out side in an out side enclosed area


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> No, Common Marmosets & Geoffroys Marmosets are 2 different species. Geoffroys have a large white face with dark ear tufts. Commons have a pinkish-dark face with white ear tufts.
> 
> My pair have an aviary 9 foot long x 4 foot wide x 6 foot high.


is tht all inside have you pictures of the hole cage


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> is tht all inside have you pictures of the hole cage


Yes, its all inside at the mo. I havent any pics of the whole aviary as it is nigh on impossible to get it all in a photo due to the shape of the room


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

see so you got them with out proper houseing or reading up then as all care sheets say to have outside areas


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> see so you got them with out proper houseing or reading up then as all care sheets say to have outside areas


Wow, wheres that come from mate?

I'm sure it says that meerkats, skunks & racoons should have outdoor housing too but how many of these are kept indoors by members on here?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah and all sould no better its such a shame as most ov there exotics are kept in such crap conditions


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My marmosets may not yet have outdoor access but they have as near a natural life as can be offered. They have company of their own kind, they have space, they have opportunities to forage naturally, they do not have human interaction pushed upon them, any human interaction is on their terms.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

you say it your self they have as near a natual life as poss not good enough it should be a hugh avirey (sp) with lots of trees plants and other things not a cage in the house


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> you say it your self they have as near a natual life as poss not good enough it should be a hugh avirey (sp) with lots of trees plants and other things not a cage in the house


The same can be said about your Green Iguana. It should have trees & plants & a huge pool, etc etc.

Any animal we keep in captivity does not live 100% naturally.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah but a baby iggy 12 inch long in a 4 by 2 by 2 with pool and brances and such is better than a pair of monkeys in a glorafited parrot cage


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

also the iggy being a rescue is not staying but your monkeys are still going to have to live in less than idea conditions show a whole cage pic and i may change my mind but your still not likly to as it has been asked before and you never have


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> also the iggy being a rescue is not staying but your monkeys are still going to have to live in less than idea conditions show a whole cage pic and i may change my mind but your still not likly to as it has been asked before and you never have


hmmm im sure ... one sec!



adamntitch said:


> yeah and all sould no better its such a shame as most ov there exotics are kept in such crap conditions


so a lets say.... rabbit, kept in a hitch indoors, its in a safe secure place away from preditors all its food is offered on a plate and has shelter a nice owner and grooming accesories ect ect is in bad conditions?!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

this pic shows quite a bit of how large the cage is... sorry i didnt ask permision but......


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmm im sure ... one sec!
> 
> 
> 
> so a lets say.... rabbit, kept in a hitch indoors, its in a safe secure place away from preditors all its food is offered on a plate and has shelter a nice owner and grooming accesories ect ect is in bad conditions?!


 
yeah it is as rabbits should be in big hutchies and runs during the day like they would be in the wild


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> yeah it is as rabbits should be in big hutchies and runs during the day *like they would be in the wild*


not arguing just iv never seen wild rabbits in hutches and runs????????


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> also the iggy being a rescue is not staying but your monkeys are still going to have to live in less than idea conditions show a whole cage pic and i may change my mind but your still not likly to as it has been asked before and you never have


As I said before, it is pretty impossible to get the whole thing in a pic due to the size & shape of the room.

Why is it only primate keepers that seem to get slated on here? You never see people get slated for having skunks or raccoons or meerkats or kinkajous in the house!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The pic Connor posted is just one corner of the aviary


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> As I said before, it is pretty impossible to get the whole thing in a pic due to the size & shape of the room.
> 
> Why is it only primate keepers that seem to get slated on here? You never see people get slated for having skunks or raccoons or meerkats or kinkajous in the house!


because monkeys primates are so diffrent as you should no being a keeper they need so much more room and interaction with there own kind compaired to the other species you state


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

In fact, as a size comparison, if my marmosets were the size of gibbons, their aviary would be similar in size to the gibbon enclosures at Monkey World


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> because monkeys primates are so diffrent as you should no being a keeper they need so much more room and interaction with there own kind compaired to the other species you state


Yes, but if you are on about them being kept naturally, then a raccoon in the living room is natural?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

what about dogs cats snakes lizards birds mice rats rabbits chinchillas GPR ect ect NO1 IS PERFECT TBH ADAM I DONT THINK YOU ARE, I KNOW IM NOTHING NEAR IT...


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what about dogs cats snakes lizards birds mice rats rabbits chinchillas GPR ect ect NO1 IS PERFECT TBH ADAM I DONT THINK YOU ARE, I KNOW IM NOTHING NEAR IT...


theres a huge diffrence


----------



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

How big do the pygmys grow????


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

@Adam:

Bleh, not eally a huge difference. You're just getting all defensive over the marmosets for no reason. I think they're being kept in a good encloseur, seeing as they look happy and healthy in the pic. Cat's and dogs aren't meant to be in the house naturally, and just saying 'it's totally different' doesn't really give your point much back up. Also saying cats and dogs have been bred into captive reality doesn't back you up much, when these marmosets have probably been down a few bred lines.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

> The Pygmy Marmoset is the smallest living monkey. Its head and body length varies from 117-152 mm and its tail length varies from 172-229 mm. That's a total length of around 13 inches on average. The adult weight is in the range 85-140 grams or approximately four ounces on average. Its tawny coat is sprinkled with gray and its tail is ringed. Long hairs on its head and cheeks form a mane which hides its ears. Its eyes are almond-shaped.


Jeeves is your friend :whistling2: First one to come up gave me that info *points up* 

ETA: That info came from: http://www.honoluluzoo.org/pygmy_marmoset.htm


----------



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

adam, stop pissing about trying to cause a argument, having personnaly seen the enclosure, i can asure you that the marms have plenty of space, and are well looked after. Also they are kept as a 2 rather than on their own, like animals like meerkats are kept on here.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what ever to you pair you have ov never looked up about the proper care of monkeys


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

how much are pygmy marmostet? about 1k?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> what ever to you pair you have ov never looked up about the proper care of monkeys


your obviously looking for an arguement :bash: how can you say someone has never looked up the care of their animals .... people always jumpin to conclusions.
tbh must admit i think animals that need UV (OR THE SUN) should have an outdoor enclosure or at least a UV tube its not saying that zoo man has never researched primates or keeping them badly tbh 4 all you know zoo man may have worked with primates before.
just 2 pence worth
:whistling2:
stu


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

say as you like al not be replying to this topic again


----------



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jesus christ no arguing please!!!! I think he looks after his monkeys very well!!!! Love and F***ing peace!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> your obviously looking for an arguement :bash: how can you say someone has never looked up the care of their animals .... people always jumpin to conclusions.
> tbh must admit i think animals that need UV (OR THE SUN) should have an outdoor enclosure or at least a UV tube its not saying that zoo man has never researched primates or keeping them badly tbh 4 all you know zoo man may have worked with primates before.
> just 2 pence worth
> :whistling2:
> stu


Cheers Stu. I have in fact worked with & looked after many species of animal, both wild & domestic. These include small primates, reindeer, llamas, wild boar, owls & birds of prey, ratites, reptiles, british wildlife, farm animals & pet species to name a few. 

As you say, on here it is far too common for people to jump to conclusions about things they do not know about or have not seen.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Adam - what qualifies you to judge someone elses enclosure and researching of species? Do YOU have experience and knowledge of primates to personally comment on someone elses keeping?

Colin - would love to see more of your marmies, they are a fave of mine


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Adam - what qualifies you to judge someone elses enclosure and researching of species? Do YOU have experience and knowledge of primates to personally comment on someone elses keeping?
> 
> Colin - would love to see more of your marmies, they are a fave of mine


Brit hun, if your ever passing you should come & see them!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

May just take you up on that hun - could do with a change for a few hours! xx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> May just take you up on that hun - could do with a change for a few hours! xx


Then you can see how I make my marmosets dress up as clowns & ride miniature unicycles around my living room as I whip them, all for my entertainment! 
:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Then you can see how I make my marmosets dress up as clowns & ride miniature unicycles around my living room as I whip them, all for my entertainment!
> :lol2:


 
dont forget their popsox colin:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> dont forget their popsox colin:lol2:


 Oh yes, can't forget those! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

reptismail said:


> how much are pygmy marmostet? about 1k?


 
last pair i saw on TSKA were more like £3500...... i know cos i would love some but not in this life time at that price i dont think 

Cat x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, but if you are on about them being kept naturally, then a raccoon in the living room is natural?


I have two raccoons currently on the loose in my living room:lol2::lol2: they do have an outdoor enclosure as well tho'. Might be a kink or three popping in later as well :whistling2:

I too would love to see your marmies:2thumb: as we are looking into getting some and would love some advice:2thumb:

Strange how the primate keepers always get flamed on here:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> last pair i saw on TSKA were more like £3500...... i know cos i would love some but not in this life time at that price i dont think
> 
> Cat x


How about 2 Common Marmies for £1500??? hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> I have two raccoons currently on the loose in my living room:lol2::lol2: they do have an outdoor enclosure as well tho'. Might be a kink or three popping in later as well :whistling2:
> 
> I too would love to see your marmies:2thumb: as we are looking into getting some and would love some advice:2thumb:
> 
> Strange how the primate keepers always get flamed on here:devil::devil::devil:


You'd be welcome to see them! I've nothing to hide from anyone. As long as I could come & molest your kinkajous! hehe


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> You'd be welcome to see them! I've nothing to hide from anyone. As long as I could come & molest your kinkajous! hehe


You are welcome anytime, they love visitors, especially those bearing bananas:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> You are welcome anytime, they love visitors, especially those bearing bananas:lol2:


 Oooo!:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

africa said:


> You are welcome anytime, they love visitors, especially those bearing bananas:lol2:


 
us frst us furst!!!!


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> yeah it is as rabbits should be in big hutchies and runs during the day like they would be in the wild


Rabbits have hutches and runs in the wild?

Not being funny mate, this isn't your thread and you have completely hi-jacked this and are continuing to slate somebody elses care you have absoloutely no right to.

Personally I've heard of Zoo-man keeping animals in optimum conditions and I don't see any problems in how he keeps his marms.

Oh and pygmys have similar care to commons, atleast I heard 

Cheers.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ex0tics said:


> Rabbits have hutches and runs in the wild?
> 
> Not being funny mate, this isn't your thread and you have completely hi-jacked this and are continuing to slate somebody elses care you have absoloutely no right to.
> 
> ...


this was sorted out ages ago with zoo man and we have sorted out our diffrentces so no point bringing it all up again


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> us frst us furst!!!!


Anytime, all welcome:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Queue jumper Cat!!! :devil:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> yeah but a baby iggy 12 inch long in a 4 by 2 by 2 with pool and brances and such is better than a pair of monkeys in a glorafited parrot cage


 you go slating evry1 off but that is 2 small for a iggy of that size rescue or not im sure he looks after his marms so whats withe the big attitude, he was only replying to a thread:devil:


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> say as you like al not be replying to this topic again


Pushy bored chav who thinks he knows better than anyone. Oh and learn to spell, please, for the love of god. You simpleton. 
If you can't spell MARMOSET or even AVIARY than you shouldn't be giving advice to others.


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> this was sorted out ages ago with zoo man and we have sorted out our diffrentces so no point bringing it all up again


spelt DIFFERENCES. should've attended lessons at school eh?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Danbellini said:


> spelt DIFFERENCES. should've attended lessons at school eh?


yeah ok i know my spellings bad some people cant spell you know


----------



## Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi I see you have the right kind of outside closure, we have very much the same with quite a few family groups of common and also geoffroy we are not dealers or a petshop. But we are looking for one or two pair of Pygmy marmosets to start a family group, if you know of anyone who has a pair suitable for breeding I would appriciate the information, we do not want old or over the hill but a young pair. we are willing to travel anywhere in the UK a fair price paid for the right pair. you can always send any replies to our email address that is [email protected] we will be out the country from the 2nd of september for a week but will reply to all emails after that date or before. Thank you for reading this email. By the way we have kept primates for over 25 years and have outside heated housing again thank you Betty\Byron


----------

